# Somebody caught fish this morning.....



## SMcD (Apr 10, 2013)

Assuming the grass was managable, the surf looked pretty darn good this morning....wish I could have been out there.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup, one of my buddies hit the surf this morning and just posted pictures of 5 limits of trout. I can't wait to move down to the island so I can call in sick on days like this.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

I would love 5 limits of surf trout... I'm shooting for the first shark of 2014 tomorrow though


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Yup, one of my buddies hit the surf this morning and just posted pictures of 5 limits of trout. I can't wait to move down to the island so I can call in sick on days like this.


Did your buddy happen to say anything about weed? I'm going either tomorrow or Sunday to Crystal. 
Side note: One of 2cools emoticons should be a picture of seaweed -_-


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

The water is looking perfect today but the wind is coming from nnw. Will the change in wind direction ruin the clarity and conditions?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Fishingmatt said:


> I would love 5 limits of surf trout... I'm shooting for the first shark of 2014 tomorrow though


Go get 'em man. Let us know how you do.



Spectaker said:


> Did your buddy happen to say anything about weed? I'm going either tomorrow or Sunday to Crystal.
> Side note: One of 2cools emoticons should be a picture of seaweed -_-


Haha I second that... I don't know about the weed. The pictures didn't look too bad. I'll give him a call.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Haha I second that... I don't know about the weed. The pictures didn't look too bad. I'll give him a call.


Been looking at the surf cams and wind. It doesn't look too bad. If people are limiting out, I'm sure it's a manageable amount.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I found out who caught em... Check out the post in the general section...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I went and did not catch a single trout. I was fishing between the pass and the condos. I guess I was in the wrong spot.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

My buddies were fishing the galveston side of the pass. He said they were also sight casting to jacks from the beach that were coming in close crushing bait. 

There was also a 6.5' lemon shark caught today in the same area.


----------



## SMcD (Apr 10, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=965257

These guys killed it, what a great day.

I can't decide if I'm happy I was right or if I would have felt better being wrong....

this should put all the "are the trout in the surf yet?" threads to rest.

I can't wait for the next perfect day, vacation day request locked and loaded.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I saw absolutely nothing. It looked dead where I was. And I wasn't far from there. It doesn't bother me to have a bad fishing day. But When others are taring them up 
....it bothers me. Lol!


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a decent day out of Surfside. Managed a couple of six footers and four breakoffs. But I will tell you, I saw the largest shark I have ever seen swim up to my chum bag. My buddy and I estimated the shark to be around 12-13 feet. I have no idea what type it was. He was within three feet of the boat! It was awesome and scary at the same time.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Agee008 said:


> I had a decent day out of Surfside. Managed a couple of six footers and four breakoffs. But I will tell you, I saw the largest shark I have ever seen swim up to my chum bag. My buddy and I estimated the shark to be around 12-13 feet. I have no idea what type it was. He was within three feet of the boat! It was awesome and scary at the same time.


?? How far out? Im sure yall would easily id a tiger or hammer, and that would be a world record class bull or lemon. Maybe mako?


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Yellow.mouth said:


> ?? How far out? Im sure yall would easily id a tiger or hammer, and that would be a world record class bull or lemon. Maybe mako?


That's what kinds I was thinking....


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yellow.mouth said:


> ?? How far out? Im sure yall would easily id a tiger or hammer, and that would be a world record class bull or lemon. Maybe mako?


I was only a mile off the beach in front of the turbines by the the freeport jetties (sharp right). We were in 33 Ft of water. Chummed for about an hour. I think i chummed my pants when I saw him a second time. He was interested in the chum bag not my lines. It was truly scary.


----------

